# Littmann scopes. Anyone that has one, how do u like it?



## swindlman (Feb 11, 2009)

So anyone out there have a Littmann Classic II S.E. or a Littmann Cardiology III? What do you think about them? 
I've heard they are both sweet scopes.

I'm looking to upgrade my current cheap scope that i have a hard time with unless it is completely silent where i am, which NEVER happens haha.
Ill be going through to the local paramedic program soon. i know they are no where cheap, but i don't have a problem with it since i look at it as an investment.


----------



## reaper (Feb 11, 2009)

Search is a good thing. You will find at least 100 threads on Littman scopes!


----------



## firecoins (Feb 11, 2009)

there both fine scopes


----------



## emtfarva (Feb 11, 2009)

I had the classic II. I liked it. But I upgraded to the cardiology stc. I like that much better.


----------



## colafdp (Feb 11, 2009)

i started out with the classic II S.E., but then i upgraded to the Cardiology III and i would never go back to the classic. i absolutely love the Cardiology and can hear WAY more.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 12, 2009)

I really don't mean to sound snarky, but why do you need a Cardiology steth? Do you plan on diagnosing a heart murmur in the field?

If you can't hear korotkoff sounds with just your basic scope, you may not be listening correctly. 

Now I may be a bit hypocritical, owning a Littman Lightweight, but I like the bell shape of it, it was $40, and the sprauges from the scrub shop kept breaking.


----------



## swindlman (Feb 12, 2009)

i dont have any problems taking a blood pressure, its breath sounds...


----------



## emtfarva (Feb 12, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I really don't mean to sound snarky, but why do you need a Cardiology steth? Do you plan on diagnosing a heart murmur in the field?
> 
> If you can't hear korotkoff sounds with just your basic scope, you may not be listening correctly.
> 
> Now I may be a bit hypocritical, owning a Littman Lightweight, but I like the bell shape of it, it was $40, and the sprauges from the scrub shop kept breaking.


 
It is not that I can't hear, it is how it blocks out the outside noise. My STC does a much better job of blocking outside noise.


----------



## marineman (Feb 12, 2009)

I have a cardiology III that I got as a gift and I still use a sprague when the truck is moving because I get too much background noise to really be confident in my readings. They are both fine scopes but there is no need for a medic to go out and spend the money on the cardiology III. I know I have a Littmann and everyone that has one seems to like their Littmann but if you look around you can get a similar quality in a different brand for half the price.


----------



## beta_medic88 (Feb 25, 2009)

Yeah I have a Classic II S.E. and I really like it. I used a sprague for a while but when I got certified I recieved the Littmann as a gift. It has great sound, it's tough, and seems to block background noise pretty well. Definately a good investment.


----------



## swindlman (Feb 25, 2009)

Just got my Classic II S.E. "Black Edition" tonight in the mail and it looks sweet! Cant wait to use it this weekend at clinical's!


----------



## alphatrauma (Feb 25, 2009)

swindlman said:


> Just got my Classic II S.E. "Black Edition" tonight in the mail and it looks sweet! Cant wait to use it this weekend at clinical's!



I plan on getting the Master Cardiology Black Edition myself. Am I a Cardiologist, no... can I find something cheaper that works as well, maybe so.

But let's be real about it though... say what you will about practicality and necessity, a hot Littman will make you _really really really really really really good looking
_


----------



## swindlman (Feb 25, 2009)

HAHAHA! Yes i do have to admit, it looks darn good around the neck right out of the neck!


----------



## sir.shocksalot (Feb 26, 2009)

I just ordered a new littmann after my last one got stolen 
I'm going cheap this time, but my Cardiology STC worked wonders.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Feb 26, 2009)

Cardiology III is extremely nice.  One thing I do like about this one is it has a Peds and adult diaphragm and bell.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Kila*

Here buy one of these.  Better price and as good or better sound than littman.

http://www.kila.com/


----------



## reaper (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a new orange KILA, if anyone is looking for one. This was a spare one that I don't need.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Feb 26, 2009)

reaper said:


> I have a new orange KILA, if anyone is looking for one. This was a spare one that I don't need.


How much experience do you have with the Kilas?  They look like quality equipment, and the price is certainly right.  I'm curious as to how they actually sound, as well as how well they hold up to field abuse.


----------



## reaper (Feb 26, 2009)

They have great acoustics, actually to much for my ears. I can hear the grass growing with it!!!!

They are heavier then the littman's and are made tough. This thing could withstand a nuke attack!

You just have to get used to the extra weight. If you have any hearing problems, they are excellent scopes!


----------



## medic417 (Feb 26, 2009)

I prefer my Kila cardiology over my littman.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Feb 26, 2009)

medic417 said:


> I prefer my Kila cardiology over my littman.


But do they make it in tactical black?


----------



## medic417 (Feb 26, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> But do they make it in tactical black?



I'm not a tactical whacker so never checked.


----------



## trevor1189 (Feb 28, 2009)

swindlman said:


> So anyone out there have a Littmann Classic II S.E. or a Littmann Cardiology III? What do you think about them?
> I've heard they are both sweet scopes.
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade my current cheap scope that i have a hard time with unless it is completely silent where i am, which NEVER happens haha.
> Ill be going through to the local paramedic program soon. i know they are no where cheap, but i don't have a problem with it since i look at it as an investment.



Cardiology III in navy blue. Excellent for hearing sounds. Also the pediatric and adult sides is a nice feature.



Sasha said:


> I really don't mean to sound snarky, but why do you need a Cardiology steth? Do you plan on diagnosing a heart murmur in the field?
> 
> If you can't hear korotkoff sounds with just your basic scope, you may not be listening correctly.
> 
> Now I may be a bit hypocritical, owning a Littman Lightweight, but I like the bell shape of it, it was $40, and the sprauges from the scrub shop kept breaking.


I can't seem to get a good seal with the cheaper scopes. I tried out one of the spare littmans at a doctors office when I was shadowing one day and it was like WOW! The combination of the angles of the ear pieces and the ear tips makes it perfect. The only way I can hear anything with the cheaper scopes is to turn the ear pieces so they kind of make a "V" shape pointing away from me and squeeze both sides. Not really comfortable.

Anyone else have that problem? Or do I just have weird ear anatomy? :unsure:


----------



## medic417 (Feb 28, 2009)

Honestly a quality steth is a must to do a proper patient assessment.  Note I said quality not expensive. There are some cheaper price that have great acoustics.  You need to be able to get quality lung, heart, carotid, etc sounds if you are to treat patients properly.  You need it to make your diagnosis.


----------



## trevor1189 (Feb 28, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Honestly a quality steth is a must to do a proper patient assessment.  Note I said quality not expensive. There are some cheaper price that have great acoustics.  You need to be able to get quality lung, heart, carotid, etc sounds if you are to treat patients properly.  You need it to make your diagnosis.


Agreed. Best thing I would say is if you have to opportunity is to try out different scopes if you can. See what let's YOU hear the best.


----------



## Aidey (Feb 28, 2009)

One of the FTOs I've been working with has a Kila, which is a brand I had never seen before. I was playing with it while bored and yeah the acoustics are great, but I was picking up so much extra noise I couldn't hear the lung sounds or BP any better. 

I have a Littmann Cardiology and I love it. No, I may not need to hear the most subtle of heart tones in the field, but in a crappy deisel ambulance bouncing down a gravel road it is nice to be able to hear the Pts BP.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Feb 28, 2009)

trevor1189 said:


> Anyone else have that problem? Or do I just have weird ear anatomy? :unsure:


I think it's just you.  Manufacturers know people's heads are all different. That's why they make the angle of the earpieces are adjustable on most stethoscopes, including the cheap ones.

The Cardiology II and III aren't particularly good choices for EMS.  In fact, any dual head scope is a poor choice, in comparison to others.  The design that allows you to twist the headpiece to alternate between heads creates an avenue for noise to enter your scope right where you are listening to your patient.  A single head like the STC or the Master are much quieter, and I don't know many medics that know what a bell is for anyhow, so it's useless.  Not to mention that the bulkier dual heads do not fit well under a BP cuff, meaning you have to hold the head with your fingers, creating even more noise.

Best choice: a single head scope with the thickest single tubing you can find, and comfortable, earpieces.  Brand is not important.


----------



## paemt08 (Feb 28, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> I think it's just you.  Manufacturers know people's heads are all different. That's why they make the angle of the earpieces are adjustable on most stethoscopes, including the cheap ones.



I found the earpieces on many of the cheap ones terribly uncomfortable and harder to hear because they didn't fit in my ears good. 
I use a Littman Classic S.E. and love it!


----------



## trevor1189 (Feb 28, 2009)

paemt08 said:


> AJ Hidell said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's just you.  Manufacturers know people's heads are all different. That's why they make the angle of the earpieces are adjustable on most stethoscopes, including the cheap ones.
> ...


----------



## bittner (Mar 1, 2009)

I like those scopes but I parsonnally have found a better one.  I use a Magna Fortis cardiology with a HEPA (High Effientcy Point Amplification) diaphram.  This scope is awesome.  I can hear perfectly through mutiple layers of clothing and I can hear very well in the back of a moving ambulance.


----------



## VentMedic (Mar 1, 2009)

bittner said:


> I like those scopes but I parsonnally have found a better one. I use a Magna Fortis cardiology with a HEPA (High Effientcy Point Amplification) diaphram. This scope is awesome. *I can hear perfectly through mutiple layers of clothing* and I can hear very well in the back of a moving ambulance.


 
How do you know those crackles are from the lungs and not the clothes? The same goes for a pleural rub? How do you know you haven't missed faint expiratory wheezes when you don't hear them through the multiple layers of clothing? 

I can mimic just about every breath sound with clothing when I am teaching students.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 1, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> How do you know those crackles are from the lungs and not the clothes? The same goes for a pleural rub? How do you know you haven't missed faint expiratory wheezes when you don't hear them through the multiple layers of clothing?
> 
> I can mimic just about every breath sound with clothing when I am teaching students.



Its skin or you fail in my class.  People need to stop being afraid to look listen and feel.  All needs to be done at the skin level not through clothes otherwise you have not done a proper exam.


----------



## emtfarva (Mar 1, 2009)

Medic417 said it right there. You need to have skin contact to get a proper listen. I never listen to anything over clothes.


----------



## PapaBear434 (Mar 1, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Its skin or you fail in my class.  People need to stop being afraid to look listen and feel.  All needs to be done at the skin level not through clothes otherwise you have not done a proper exam.



I'll sometimes do a BP over the clothes, just because it's a pain to pull their sleeve all the way up sometimes.  And then, only if it's thin and tight enough.But I have NEVER listen to the lungs, heart, or abdomen over clothing.  For me, the clothes themselves tend to make me hear a "crackling" noise.

Maybe Docs can get away with it, being in a nice quiet environment that doesn't move around, but there is no way we can hold still enough to get a good listen.

Oh, and by the buy: Littmann Cart. III myself.  Got it for Christmas.  LOVE it.


----------



## bittner (Mar 3, 2009)

Good points, I do also listen at the skin level for lung sounds, but when a quick BP on a wreck scene, this scope works wonders.  I will not trade it for anything.


----------



## frdude1000 (Mar 8, 2009)

Try an American Diagnostic Scope.  I own the Adscope lightweight 609.  It was half the cost of the littman select and littman lightweight.  My service uses littman lightweights and my adscope lightweight performs just as well if not better.  It is light and it has comfy eartips.  The tubing is a bit long but you can cut it down an inch or two.


----------



## imurphy (Mar 9, 2009)

I got a Kila Master Cardiology for 40 including shipping on eBay. It has good sound and is comfortable and rugged.

I got a Littman tunable diaphram fpr 12 including shipping, and fitted it to the kila. Even better sound! It's fantastic!


----------



## Medresponse44 (Mar 15, 2009)

I have had great experiences with Littman scopes, that is basically all we have around here, I have never really used anything else that compares to it.


----------



## firecoins (Mar 15, 2009)

bittner said:


> Good points, I do also listen at the skin level for lung sounds, but when a quick BP on a wreck scene, this scope works wonders.  I will not trade it for anything.



How about $500?

By the way, Littman scopes suck.


----------



## trevor1189 (Mar 15, 2009)

firecoins said:


> How about $500?
> 
> By the way, Littman scopes suck.



Is there a reason you don't like Littman scopes? What do you use? Just curious.


----------



## firecoins (Mar 16, 2009)

trevor1189 said:


> Is there a reason you don't like Littman scopes? What do you use? Just curious.



Littman is the brand most people get.  That is all.  



By the way, I use a Littman Select.


----------



## exodus (Mar 16, 2009)

Damn conformists


----------



## trevor1189 (Mar 16, 2009)

firecoins said:


> Littman is the brand most people get.  That is all.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I use a Littman Select.



ok.... lol


----------



## daedalus (Mar 16, 2009)

alphatrauma said:


> I plan on getting the Master Cardiology Black Edition myself. Am I a Cardiologist, no... can I find something cheaper that works as well, maybe so.
> 
> But let's be real about it though... say what you will about practicality and necessity, a hot Littman will make you _really really really really really really good looking
> _



Actually, a good stethoscope will not make you look any better to anyone. The public does not care and will not remember if you had a cardiology model or the sprague in the back of the rig. Other professionals will also not think any better of you. You will actually look silly to them if you cannot back it up will a solid knowledge of auscultation and pathophysiology.


----------



## rhan101277 (Mar 17, 2009)

I have a Cardiology III, I like it alot.  The sounds are really clear and you can hear through patients clothes.  It seems to amplify the really bad stuff you need to hear.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Mar 17, 2009)

rhan101277 said:


> The sounds are really clear and you can *hear through patients clothes*.


See what happens when you post in a thread that you haven't bothered to read yet?


----------



## Sasha (Mar 17, 2009)

> The sounds are really clear and you can hear through patients clothes.



To quote Miss Vent:



VentMedic said:


> How do you know those crackles are from the lungs and not the clothes? The same goes for a pleural rub? How do you know you haven't missed faint expiratory wheezes when you don't hear them through the multiple layers of clothing?
> 
> I can mimic just about every breath sound with clothing when I am teaching students.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 17, 2009)

rhan101277 said:


> I have a Cardiology III, I like it alot.  The sounds are really clear and you can hear through patients clothes.  It seems to amplify the really bad stuff you need to hear.





VentMedic said:


> How do you know those crackles are from the lungs and not the clothes? The same goes for a pleural rub? How do you know you haven't missed faint expiratory wheezes when you don't hear them through the multiple layers of clothing?
> 
> I can mimic just about every breath sound with clothing when I am teaching students.





medic417 said:


> Its skin or you fail in my class.  People need to stop being afraid to look listen and feel.  All needs to be done at the skin level not through clothes otherwise you have not done a proper exam.





emtfarva said:


> Medic417 said it right there. You need to have skin contact to get a proper listen. I never listen to anything over clothes.





PapaBear434 said:


> I'll sometimes do a BP over the clothes, just because it's a pain to pull their sleeve all the way up sometimes.  And then, only if it's thin and tight enough.But I have NEVER listen to the lungs, heart, or abdomen over clothing.  For me, the clothes themselves tend to make me hear a "crackling" noise.
> 
> Maybe Docs can get away with it, being in a nice quiet environment that doesn't move around, but there is no way we can hold still enough to get a good listen.
> 
> Oh, and by the buy: Littmann Cart. III myself.  Got it for Christmas.  LOVE it.



For your reading pleasure as to why clothes equal fail.


----------



## stx24 (Apr 2, 2009)

cant go wrong >> it's a good scope


----------



## AJ Hidell (Apr 2, 2009)

stx24 said:


> cant go wrong >> it's a good scope


In the clinical environment, maybe.  But in the field, the Cardiology III is far from ideal.  You can do a lot better for a lot less.


----------



## PapaBear434 (Apr 2, 2009)

Out of curiosity, what exactly makes it less than ideal?  I love how well mine filters out background noise, is resistant to the bumps in the road and rubbing against other tubing or equipment, and have yet to have an issue with it.  But as I only used a Card III the cheap $10 Sprogg I upgraded from, I don't really have a reference to work from.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Apr 2, 2009)

A CIII is certainly an improvement over a Sprague.  It's a great scope, overall.  But for field use, it suffers from the same shortcomings that the Sprague suffers from, primarily:

1. Dual head design allows for more noise than a single head design.

2. Dual head design -- especially the huge head on this thing -- is too big to stuff under a BP cuff for quiet BP readings.

There is no need for a dual head stethoscope in the field, so it just seems silly to get one when there are better choices.  Choose a scope based on intelligent consideration of what is practical for the field, not based on what you see everyone at the hospital wearing.


----------



## PapaBear434 (Apr 2, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> A CIII is certainly an improvement over a Sprague.  It's a great scope, overall.  But for field use, it suffers from the same shortcomings that the Sprague suffers from, primarily:
> 
> 1. Dual head design allows for more noise than a single head design.
> 
> ...



So it sounds like your complaint is with the dual head, which I can see.  I have only used the smaller size once or twice, just because it was the only one that would fit on a little baby.  All things considered, I would have rather had the Card III that I saw one of my compatriots wear, with a molded grip on the one side rather than the lesser bell.  

But as I got this thing for Christmas from my family, I can't really complain.  It is worlds better than what I was using, and in a quiet room it's sensitive enough to hear a pulse in the palm of my hand.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 3, 2009)

This is the thread that wont die!

I use a Littmann Select. I like it, personally I don't beleive in spending hundereds on a steth as an EMT. The Select is a good comprimise between quality and price, and it works just fine for me.


----------



## GoldenBeaR6 (Apr 7, 2009)

my $.02.

I bought a cardiology iii from a graduating med student who upgraded today for $25.  I received a classic ii s.e. for christmas.  And I bought and Adscope used for $35.  My reviews of each are basically exactly what everyone else says:

Adscope - solid scope, hears good, no complaints except maybe the earpieces are less comfy.  

Classic II SE - a little nicer, maaaaybe a little more sensitive/less noise than the Adscope, definitely enough for field/ambulance work

Cardiology III - clearly the best, noises clearer, background noise quieter, not worth the extra $$$ for the back of an ambulance/risk of loss, worth it if you have extra $$$ to blow and take good care of your stuff/won't lose it.  

I'm keeping the cardiology at home for personal use/practice, classic for work, and Adscope in my car.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Apr 8, 2009)

This tread just keeps on going.....  Anyhow......... ^_^

I have a Littmann Cardiology III, and I love it, it is the second one I have owned and both have served me well in the hospital, and in the field.


----------



## CAOX3 (Apr 8, 2009)

These are new jump kits.  The economy is effected everyone.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Apr 8, 2009)

*I love it!!!!*

OMG!!!!  where did you find that??  Could you send me the info or link??  Thanks in advance!!  Anna ^_^


----------



## Scout (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm just going to slot this in here


I have a $10 steth, it works great but the ear piece has hard plastic inserts, I've seen gel ones around but will those fit onto the cheap head or are they different threads. I know it may be difficult to answer 100% right but best opinions welcome.


Is there a draw back to this?


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Apr 9, 2009)

Sasha said:


> If you can't hear korotkoff sounds with just your basic scope, you may not be listening correctly.



Either that or you're driving on Pennsylvania roads and the korotkoff sounds sound like either a diesel engine or a couple tons of metal rolling over roads as smooth as a dirty teenager's complexion.

I have a Littman Leightweight II S.E. and I adore it.  I especially adore how it cancels out the outside noise when you hold the bell firmly against the skin.  I recommend Littman to anybody.


----------



## trevor1189 (Apr 10, 2009)

Scout said:


> I'm just going to slot this in here
> 
> 
> I have a $10 steth, it works great but the ear piece has hard plastic inserts, I've seen gel ones around but will those fit onto the cheap head or are they different threads. I know it may be difficult to answer 100% right but best opinions welcome.
> ...


I have a cheap stethoscope and I have tried to put gel eartips on it, but they don't stay on. The earpiece tubing is too small for the tips. Only draw back with the el cheapo I have.



EMTinNEPA said:


> Either that or you're driving on Pennsylvania roads and the korotkoff sounds sound like either a diesel engine or a couple tons of metal rolling over roads as smooth as a dirty teenager's complexion.
> 
> I have a Littman Leightweight II S.E. and I adore it.  I especially adore how it cancels out the outside noise when you hold the bell firmly against the skin.  I recommend Littman to anybody.



Pennsylvania roads...bad? Never! Look at all the construction they are constantly doing on them. There's no way they can be bumpy. ^_^


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 10, 2009)

As an EMT-B, I don't see the need to get too fancy here.  While the cheppy ones might be good enough to get by, I chose a middle ground one.  THE LITTMANN LIGHTWEIGHT 2 SE.  It is very light, which is great on the neck, if you wear it there.  It also has a oval shap for slipping it under the BP cuff.  Plus it is a Littmann that goes for about $50.  If you throw on the gel ear pieces you are solid as a BLS level provider!
http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/...E3E02LECIE20KFI1_nid=ZD04NMHXWZbeD77LGQCVJWgl


----------



## medic417 (Sep 20, 2009)

2-11-09 and someone on a new stethoscope topic could not locate this.  I have spent 3 minutes and posted on multiple steth topics.  I hope this helps you new people since they are now at the top.  You can send your thanks in the form of cash.


----------



## bunkie (Sep 21, 2009)

And wow, someone was kind enough to help me in the topic I posted without telling me to dig around. Imagine that. Maybe I'll thank that person instead for being understanding of my time constraints.


----------



## Luno (Sep 21, 2009)

I've had a Classic II for years, bought it after I had issues with infant lung sounds with the POS that the company supplied for the AMB.  Absolutely love it.  Did get the bell engraved though, makes it kinda difficult to steal when you've got your name engraved on it...


----------



## medichopeful (Sep 21, 2009)

medic417 said:


> 2-11-09 and someone on a new stethoscope topic could not locate this.  I have spent 3 minutes and posted on multiple steth topics.  I hope this helps you new people since they are now at the top.  You can send your thanks in the form of cash.



Why not just send you a new stethoscope?


----------



## judoka5446 (Oct 8, 2009)

I have a Littman Lightweight and love it. I find myself using the bell side most of the time, it picks up lower range sounds like pulse and lung sounds.


----------



## ChicagolandIFT (Oct 24, 2009)

WOW, you guys really like stethoscopes on this forum!!!  I have seen quite a few really long threads.  I also have a Littmann Lightweight and get along quite well with it.  When I work with a certain medic, she lets me use her Littmann cardiology scope, which sounds great, but I cannot see a basic needing anything more than a basic scope.  I see a lot of newbies around my area have the fancy things around their necks on the first day, but they are usually the ones who think passing the EMT B test is equivalent to getting their MD.


----------

